# Rum and Cigars



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I remember seeing posts here about rum and cigars. Unfortunately you can not search on three letter words. 

So, what's the deal? I know nothing about Rum other than it goes in Cokes and Barcardi makes it. Is there such a thing as sipping rum? Does rum go well with cigars? Or, do you really need to mix it with something to get it down?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Personally I think rum (aged rum) goes great with cigars - it is my first choice as far as spirits go when pairing with sticks. The sweetness goes well as a counterpoint. Just drink it like a good scotch or cognac. Good starting points for me would be...

- Ron Zacapa 23
- Barbancourt 15yr
- Flor de Cana 21

Hard to argues with any of those methinks.

Bacardi 8yr or Brugal extra Viejo are good value choices when pairing with lighter sticks or when you want the stick to shine though a little bit more.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Jim,

One of the best times I had was this past January with my dear friend Richie from work and my buddy Mike as well. We went to Mikes restaurant and had a feast (free of charge which was a bonus) and then went to the cigar club where I paired a 1926 80th Anni Maduro and a 06 Opus xXx with a bottle of Ron Zacapa 23 with two ice cubes in the glass. Wait till the ice is almost melted and enjoy. I got the bottle for less than $40 ( maybe less than $30, I don't remember, we drank the whole thing) and it was SUPERB!! Try it!

SW


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

sailor jerry goes great with connecticut wrappers!
they are both on the creamy side...


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Im a pussy, I cant drink rum, scotch, vodka, etc straight. Maybe someday ill get my manpants.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Rum is the best, in my opinion, with cigars. What is the drink of choice from those lovely countries that make our favorite cigars? RUM! Like Frodo said, drink it like you would a fine scotch or cognac, straight up, or with some ice cubes. Personally, I can only sip rums over 8 years old, they have had time to smooth out. Just like scotch, the older the better and smoother. I prefer ice cubes, only because as the ice melts, the flavors of the rum become more pronounced. You will never go wrong with pairing a nice aged rum from the country that the tobacco of the cigar you are about to smoke comes from.

Examples:
Flor de Cana w/ Oliva Serie V or Padron 26/64
Brugal or Barcelo w/ Fuente
Havana Club w/ any CC
If all else fails...I reach for the Mount Gay Extra Old

There is a great forum and web site - *Ministry of Rum* - that can answer any and all questions that you may have about my favorite libation. There is even a thread about, you got it, rum and cigar pairings. There are some avid cigar smokers on that site who know there stuff when it comes to pairing rum and cigars.

Where to find good rum??? Just go to a decent liquor store and look at the top shelf of the rum section, yeah, the one above the bacardi. A good sipping rum is about half as much as a good scotch, and their are many exceptional one's in the $30 to $50 range.


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Rum and cigars, I agree they make a perfect couple. When I can find it, I drink Matusalem Gran Reserva but my second choice is Myers.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

JackH said:


> Rum and cigars, I agree they make a perfect couple. When I can find it, I drink Matusalem Gran Reserva but my second choice is Myers.


Ron Matsulem Gran Reserva 15 Year old is a great cuban rum substitute, that is, if you can't get your hands on some good cuban rum to drink with your CC's.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Jenady:

Can't go wrong with Zacapa 23 (my home country is Guatemala so I'm slightly biased here).

Zaya would be my second choice, very similar profile to Zacapa but cheaper.

If you are new to sipping rums, think of it as a fine brandy.

Jorge


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

RicoPuro said:


> Jenady:
> Can't go wrong with Zacapa 23 (my home country is Guatemala so I'm slightly biased here).
> Zaya would be my second choice, very similar profile to Zacapa but cheaper.
> If you are new to sipping rums, think of it as a fine brandy.
> Jorge


Both great rums, just be forewarned, they are definitely on the sweet, syrupy side, along with Pyrat.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I really don't like sweet drinks, EXCEPT when paired with cigars... so, rum was never that great to me... until cigars! 

But, I'm a rum noob... (ask me about gin, which I LOVE - but sucks with cigars)


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

My favorites are:

1) Santiago (Cuban)
2) Caney (Cuban)
3) HC7 (Cuban)
4) HC Anejo (Cuban)
5) Zacapa XO
6) Zacapa 23

Nothing beats a good rum paired up with a great cigar!


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Take any good rum, pour it over a few ice cubes, squeeze a slice of lime into it...............light your cigar, and sip away.

heaven.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Ron Zacapa XO!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks fellas. Now I need to go shopping. :nod:


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

Pampero Aniversario does the trick for me. Goes very well with most medium-full bodied smokes i've had.


----------



## vanilla (Jul 4, 2010)

Jenady said:


> Unfortunately you can not search on three letter words.


Here's a search tip if you want it - use google instead of the site's search. Search for the following:
rum cigar siteuff.com

I can't post a link because I've never posted here (I just read a lot), but there are quite a few threads you can read though if you search using google (yahoo works the same way if you prefer it to google).

Edit: u above is : p u (with no spaces), you'll search for:
rum cigar site: puff.com (without the space after the colon)


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

In rum I enjoy Flor de Cana 12 yrs on the ice with my cigars. I find it little rough though, probably I should have gone for 15 or 21 Yrs.


----------



## Jeep (Jul 7, 2010)

I've never paired them but I guess tonight can be a ginger beer and rum night!


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

El Dorado 12 YO is a very good rum. One of the nicest things about aged rums is that you can buy very nice aged rums at a reasonable price. A bottle of 18 YO+ scotch (and the way I see it, Speysiders should be old, Islay malts should be young) can be rather costly.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Zacapa Centenario 23 for me. Put me on a Caribbean Island with a box of cigars and I'd swear I was in heaven.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Someone recommend me a good newbie sipping rum, nothing over $25 or so cause Id hate to waste a more expensive rum if I cant get into sipping. I tried drinking captain morgan straight a few times and I seriously regret that decision. 

Yes I am fully aware that I know jackshit about rum, or any liqour for that matter.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dread said:


> Someone recommend me a good newbie sipping rum, nothing over $25 or so cause Id hate to waste a more expensive rum if I cant get into sipping. I tried drinking captain morgan straight a few times and I seriously regret that decision.
> 
> Yes I am fully aware that I know jackshit about rum, or any liqour for that matter.


Lol,,,at least you now know what not to drink. Life is fun like that as some experiences are easy and others hard. I like easy.


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

I really like Appleton Estates 12 year old rum; goes great with a lot of cigars. I pour it in a glass and sip it straight. Also, The Kraken is a fairly new dark spiced rum that is good straight with a full bodied maduro.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Dread said:


> Im a pussy, I cant drink rum, scotch, vodka, etc straight. Maybe someday ill get my manpants.


Depends on the rum I suppose. I don't like vodka, tastes like rubbing alcohol to me. Rum has great spices and flavor.

As to the original posters question. You can try it in mix drinks for different types of cigars and whatnot, rum and coke is popular. I prefer rum on the rocks though. Sailor Jerry's is good (father just got a sailor jerry's pinup tattoo). Disaronno, though it isn't a rum, is similar and is very nice (smells like vanilla cake!).

Amaretto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think an Anejo + Disaronno on the rocks sounds like a good plan.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Frodo;2910564
- Ron Zacapa 23
- Barbancourt 15yr
- Flor de Cana 21
.[/QUOTE said:


> Man... you sure have good taste. Yeah, that Ron Zacapa 23 is unreal... hard to believe that bottle can be had for under 40 bucks-- should be at least twice the price.
> 
> Barbancourt 15 was introduced to me by a good friend.... That 15 is a pure classic. Again, the price point is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm a bourbon guy but I like a good rum every now and then. One of my old favorites is Mount Gay Extra Old, which is a 12 year barrel aged. Mount Gay buys the barrels they age in from Jim Beam once they're done aging bourbon in them, which may be part of what gives it its characteristic flavor. Great stuff.

On a side note, you actually can search for 3 and even 2 letter words - just add a * after the word. So if you want to search for "rum pairings" type "rum* pairings" - this will grab every word that has the letters r-u-m in that order (so you might get posts about rummage sales or scrumptious dinners).


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Dread said:


> Someone recommend me a good newbie sipping rum, nothing over $25 or so cause Id hate to waste a more expensive rum if I cant get into sipping. I tried drinking captain morgan straight a few times and I seriously regret that decision.
> 
> Yes I am fully aware that I know jackshit about rum, or any liqour for that matter.


Brugal Extra Viejo for something light.
El Dorado 12 for something to stand up to full-bodied sticks. The sweetness on this one would prohibit me from drinking it without a cigar but that's me.

Bacardi 8 in a pinch if I had few other choices but it is a light rum - won't stand up to much but nice vanilla flavours probably from the fresh bourbon casks used for aging.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I'm a bourbon guy but I like a good rum every now and then. One of my old favorites is Mount Gay Extra Old, which is a 12 year barrel aged. Mount Gay buys the barrels they age in from Jim Beam once they're done aging bourbon in them, which may be part of what gives it its characteristic flavor. Great stuff.


Mount Gay Extra Old and Havana Club Barrel Proof are the two reasonably priced rums that I have found pair with most cigars. It is these that I often ask folks to mule back to Toronto for me when they go abroad.

I like Flor de Cana but it is sweet and will only pair with some cigars IMHO. Ron Zacapa - same, but a different type of sweetness. If I was going to try a rum blind and just dive into a purchase to pair with sticks, the Mount Gay or Havana Club expressions mentioned above are what I'd recommend.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

When I drink Rum, I set sail with "Sailor Jerry". It's my favorite! I usually top mine off with a touch of Dr. Pepper.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

Rum is one of my favorite drinks to sip on with my cigar. One of my favorites is the montecristo 12 year aged rum


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

It took me two decades, but I finally figgerd out that Coobins pair with either coffee or rum. I had the coffee thing down, but as a scotch guy and not possessing the gene for sweet licker, I shy'd away from the cane juice. I've recently been broken and have really been enjoying the gestalt of rum and cigars.

Like Frodo said, Bacardi 8 is a fine product, easy to find, very smooth and goes great with Cameroons, and many maduros.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

If any of you ever make it to the Dominican Republic you must try Ron Siboney, awesome stuff right there. My father always brings me a few bottles when he comes to visit. I don't think it is exported so must be purchased there.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got back from the liqour store, got a bottle of Cruzan single barrel. I still need to get used to the power of drinking liqour straight but after a little getting used to ill be drinking this stuff on the rocks. Right now just added a splash of coke and its good to go. 

Lighting up and MOW virtue to go with it as we speak, will report back


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Rums good but the first third of the virtue is dog rocket status


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Dread:

Here's a thought. I think most cigars flavour profiles react differently when paired with different drinks. I tried an Oliva "G" Maduro with coffee and didn't like. Tried another with rum and _loved_ it.

Here's my current SOP when smoking an Anejo #49 (churchill). I start with coffee and move on to a stout or porter later during the smoke when it gets stronger. I know - daft. But holy smokes does it ever work for me!!!!!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Dread said:


> Im a pussy, I cant drink rum, scotch, vodka, etc straight. Maybe someday ill get my manpants.


Maybe start with a quieter pour with some quality - like Glenfiddich 12 or 15? I think you can pick up minis of these.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

What I did was added a bit of coke, and Ill probably slowly pour less and less coke until Im drinking it straight. I hope it was the rum flavor not mixing well with with the cigar because the flavors or lack there of from the Virtue were terrible.

Ill definetly look into the mini bottles next time I stop into the liqour store of your recommendations, thanks brother!


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dread said:


> Just got back from the liqour store, got a bottle of Cruzan single barrel. I still need to get used to the power of drinking liqour straight but after a little getting used to ill be drinking this stuff on the rocks. Right now just added a splash of coke and its good to go.
> 
> Lighting up and MOW virtue to go with it as we speak, will report back


I love Cruzan rum, I was in St Croix in the 90's and you could get it for around $2.00 a bottle, great times.....


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow! I've been reading this thread since just after it started, and today I figured I'd give it a shot.

I lit up a CAO Black this afternoon, and had small glasses of two different rums the wife and I brought back from a vacation to St Lucia a couple years back. The first was a spiced rum, the second was, um, unspiced? Plain? Not sure the right terminology here.

I definitely found that sipping on the spiced rum was a little more to my liking, but both went great with the cigar. I noticed a couple times that if I would take a sip right before taking a draw, the draw would seem to highlight some of the sweetness in the rum, while reversing the order would tend to bring out more of the flavor of the smoke.

Long story short, that was definitely a worthwhile experiment! Now I'm going to have to start checking out a couple of the rums that have been suggested throughout this thread.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Magnate said:


> I really don't like sweet drinks, EXCEPT when paired with cigars... so, rum was never that great to me... until cigars!
> 
> But, I'm a rum noob... (ask me about gin, which I LOVE - but sucks with cigars)


Surprisingly Chris, I have heard many BOTL's that think a cigar pairs fine with a Gin and Tonic. I have never tried it but maybe you could give it a shot?


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Jim,
I have found that rum and cigars is the most perfect combo, and with good reason...
I really like Brugal from the DR, and one called Diplomatico..they are both amazing AGED rums and can really amplify the flavor profiles of any good cigar...look for aged rums, that is the key...Appleton Estate makes a decent aged rum and may be a good starting point for you, but there are def better rums out there...Brugal is a great aged rum for the price and can pair with any stick...I found another great rum but the name escapes me right now...if u like a good sipper with ur stogie, check em out, you may be very surprised...I like em with 3 ice cubes in a snifter...have fun dude..!!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

scottw said:


> Surprisingly Chris, I have heard many BOTL's that think a cigar pairs fine with a Gin and Tonic. I have never tried it but maybe you could give it a shot?


I was just gonna say that Scott!!! Im drinkin a G&T right now and I wish I had the time to smoke a CC with it!!!:hippie:


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

I am drinking Ron del Barrilito from Puerto Rico. My inbreds swear by it. Paired with Partagas D 4. Wonderful evening in Houston, TX


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

scottw said:


> I have heard many BOTL's that think a cigar pairs fine with a Gin and Tonic.


I've done it and they actually work well together. It keeps your palate fresh and is very nice if it's particularly hot out. I recommend Hendrick's with just a splash of tonic. :yo:


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rum does go well with gars but i prefer Courvasier with Ginger ale or on the rocks. Mmmmmmm Yummy!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I've done it and they actually work well together. It keeps your palate fresh and is very nice if it's particularly hot out. I recommend Hendrick's with just a splash of tonic. :yo:


You nailed it, the nice part about gin and tonic is that its a suprisingly refreshing drink. It coats the palette nicely and doesnt dry things out like some other liqours do. Something I drink very often is tonic and clear rum, its just a cheap, refreshing drink on those hot summer days.


----------

